# StaffPad: can you hear pitches before note entry?



## JamesIV (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi friends! Thinking about getting StaffPad. Can you hear pitches before note entry? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 18, 2021)

? i dont understand what you mean by that?

you're writing the notes, so unless you're hearing them in your head - there is absolutely no way that the software can predict what note you're going to write, and that kind of goes for any software.

I feel like I'm just not understanding what you're trying to ask.


----------



## brandowalk (Mar 18, 2021)

No, you can't audition pitches before you write them. However, once you input a note (and tap outside the measure to realize it), you can put the pencil on the notehead to audition the pitch. You can also hear the pitch change when you drag the notehead up or down. 

I find it actually quite effective for writing. I will take a stab at what I think I hear in my head when inputting and then correct the pitch as necessary. This also leads to many happy accidents!

Brandon
musicbybrandonwalker.com


----------



## JamesIV (Mar 19, 2021)

brandowalk said:


> No, you can't audition pitches before you write them. However, once you input a note (and tap outside the measure to realize it), you can put the pencil on the notehead to audition the pitch. You can also hear the pitch change when you drag the notehead up or down.
> 
> I find it actually quite effective for writing. I will take a stab at what I think I hear in my head when inputting and then correct the pitch as necessary. This also leads to many happy accidents!
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Thanks for this insight!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 22, 2021)

I use a piano app running in the background to test pitches I'm not sure about.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 22, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I use a piano app running in the background to test pitches I'm not sure about.


I do this analogue with a melodica - way cooler lookin


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 22, 2021)

brandowalk said:


> No, you can't audition pitches before you write them. However, once you input a note (and tap outside the measure to realize it), you can put the pencil on the notehead to audition the pitch. You can also hear the pitch change when you drag the notehead up or down.
> 
> I find it actually quite effective for writing. I will take a stab at what I think I hear in my head when inputting and then correct the pitch as necessary. This also leads to many happy accidents!
> 
> ...


working with StaffPad actually improves one's sense of pitch memory and identification. I hope they don't change it too much as I like that it's not a DAW and fosters more musicality. My personal opinion.


----------

